# Wetsuit opinions please!



## Chasin' Tales (Oct 2, 2007)

My girlfriend and I are just getting into diving. We've got our certification behind us and are now looking to start buying gear. 

I was thinking that a 3/2 would be the most versatile wetsuit thickness for most diving. Is this correct? Is that too thick for summertime and/or diving in tropical destinations?

If you were going to buy one wetsuit to get started, what thickness would it be? I realize the colder months will require something heavier, but we probably won't be doing much of that for now. 

What do y'all think would be the best to get us started? 

Thanks!


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

Chasin' Tales said:


> My girlfriend and I are just getting into diving. We've got our certification behind us and are now looking to start buying gear.
> 
> I was thinking that a 3/2 would be the most versatile wetsuit thickness for most diving. Is this correct? Is that too thick for summertime and/or diving in tropical destinations?
> 
> ...


 
A good 3/2 will be the best choice, I just dove mine 2 days ago and was plenty warm. If you don't plan on diving winter, get the 3/2. In pensacola, there is often a pretty chilly thermocline near bottom even in summer so you will glad you have it. Tropical places, you probably don't need a suit at all just wear some type of skin for jellyfish protection.

Also, make sure you buy a good quality suit, suits designed for surfing are the best in my opinion. They are more flexible, have taped seams, and generally are just warmer and last longer. I only use RipCurl ultimate series suits with the Elastomax neoprene, you can find them pretty reasonable online. Its worth the extra $$ to stay warm and they last several seasons if you care for them properly.


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

Well, my experience w/wetsuits is 99% waterskiing, but I don't see how it would differ that much for diving???? My 2 cents: for one suit with max. versatility the choice would have to be a farmer john with jacket. Wear one (or the other) when it's warmer, both when it's cooler! O'neil brand was very durable back then, don't know about now.


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

2 piece (farmer john) syle is very versitile and will be diveable on the gulf coast nearly all year.
For the warmest waters, a single 3 mil. is very nice to have.....in the keys, and south you probably won't want more than a skin.
As for Me...I am diving a pinnacle single 5mm, with a hood, and I love it. It's much faster/easier to get in/out than the farmer john. and it just feels more hydrodynamic.
...So my vote is for single piece suits, maybe not as versitil, but I they seem better in the range they are intended. Just make sure you buy a quality suit, which fits snugly, and seals well at all points.
MBT Divers stocks the Pinnacle line, and should be checked before you purchase, those guys know what they are doing, and will get you into what you NEED without breaking the bank.


----------



## FelixH (Sep 28, 2007)

I use a 3/2 most of the time. I've got a 5 that I use on rare occasion, and a 7 that I never use... I've learned that when the water is that cold, I don't care to be in it.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

I have a farmer john 7 mil and a hooded vest and Dive year round. You will need the 7 mil for winter diving in Pensacola. When the water gets above 70 degrees I wear just the jacket. I do wear the 7 mil jacket all through the summer. It's not needed for warmth in the summer I'm just to cheap to buy thinner ones besides I wear them out in two years anyway. I wouldn't have a one piece suit now that's just me I think there is to much water transfer and with a farmer john 7mm you get (At the surface) with the vest about 17mm of rubber over your torso. Remember as you decedent the suit compresses by half every 33 feet.:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

The one piece suits have come a long way over the last few years - with comfort and warmth greatly improved. 

Pensacolais really a 2 suit area - a 3/2 for April-Nov, and 5mm or 7mm for Nov-April. It is possible to use either suit year round, but it's far from ideal. 

There are differences between a dive suit and a surf/watersports suit.


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

Evensplit said:


> The one piece suits have come a long way over the last few years - with comfort and warmth greatly improved.
> 
> Pensacolais really a 2 suit area - a 3/2 for April-Nov, and 5mm or 7mm for Nov-April. It is possible to use either suit year round, but it's far from ideal.
> 
> There are differences between a dive suit and a surf/watersports suit.


I didn't want to go on and on in my initial post, which is why I didn't talk about the difference between the new tech 1 piece suits and the bulky old ones.
As Evensplit mentioned the new suits are not like the old ones-that left you feeling like a fat seal with a belly full of cold water. If you have not dove a GOOD single in the last few years, you don't know what they can be like. My 1 pc. 5mm by Pinnacle can stretch and bend without limiting motion or pulling on the wrist or ankel seals. (Henderson hyperstretch is also great) The Torso does not fill with water, like previous generation suits, and best of all I can pull it on quickly and safely in a rolling boat.
I also failed to mention that when wearing 1/2 of a farmer john, It leaves your legs completely unprotected from stings, scratches or anything else that wants to take a nip at you. With out the leg of your suit protecting the top of your booties, they tend to trade more water, and can un-zipp, which is really irritating.
I guess you can get a GOOD 2 pc suit, but if you are looking for advanced neoprene, good seals, or semi-dry, most of the suits are singles...
....Just my opinion though...
PS: When the water goes below 72 I'm into my Drysuit anyway....I hate to be cold, and when doing technical dives, or filming, I can't afford to get chilled.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

One piece suits may have come a long way but how thick and how much protection do they provide at 90 feet when the one 7mm thickness suit looks like a sheet of paper. In Feb maybe 10 minutes for you young guys about 2 minutes for my old ass.:thumbup:


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

sealark said:


> One piece suits may have come a long way but how thick and how much protection do they provide at 90 feet when the one 7mm thickness suit looks like a sheet of paper. In Feb maybe 10 minutes for you young guys about 2 minutes for my old ass.:thumbup:


 HI Sealark!
....I don't know about 90 ft!, but they work great in the 120+ range!....no seriously, the newer neoprene does not compress as badly.....my Henderson hyperstretch hood protected me to for nearly 2 hours in 45 degree water max depth 220'
As I said before I don't tolerate being cold, and I don't have much insulation on my bones either.
2 piece suits work well, just got tired of dealing with both pieces if it is unnessisary...And I like being suited up and in the water much faster...I tried diving just the top a couple of times ....just don't look or feel protected and comfortable.


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

Go to MBT and let them show you some of the higher end one piece 5 mm suits. These suits stretch in all directions and are as easy to don as a 3/2 mm one piece. For me, in average water temps, the 3/2 mm together with a 3 mm hooded merino vest is enough almost thru December. Then I use the 5 mm with the 3 mm vest until spring. At that time I revert to the plain 3/2 mm without the hooded vest. That said, people take cold water differently. A friend of mine, who is very trim, was shivering during our last dive today wearing a 3/2 mm with a hooded vest. On the other hand, I was very comfortable in my 3/2 mm w/ hooded vest. Guess it must be the extra insulation I'm packing. :whistling:


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Firefishvideo said:


> HI Sealark!
> ....I don't know about 90 ft!, but they work great in the 120+ range!....no seriously, the newer neoprene does not compress as badly.....my Henderson hyperstretch hood protected me to for nearly 2 hours in 45 degree water max depth 220'
> As I said before I don't tolerate being cold, and I don't have much insulation on my bones either.
> 2 piece suits work well, just got tired of dealing with both pieces if it is unnessisary...And I like being suited up and in the water much faster...I tried diving just the top a couple of times ....just don't look or feel protected and comfortable.


I assume you are talking about the hood only at that temp, Depth and time and were using a dry suit. There is no way any wetsuit could keep anyone warm at that scenario. Well maybe that lady that swam for hours off Alaska in nothing but her swim suit. Besides the reason I posted was for the guy that was just starting out. For them I'm sure a one piece will work just fine.:thumbup::thumbup:


----------

